# Cost in the UK



## rriddell (Nov 24, 2013)

Hiya I'm sorry if something's already been posted for this I've looked but couldn't find anything, I'm a little forum illiterate though so apologies in advance!!

My puppy lana is 7 month now and we're switching her to raw ASAP since the health benefits really sell it and she just doesn't care for her kibble anymore.

I was just wondering how much people were paying in the UK for meat. I've read people are paying $1-2 per lb in the US and hoping that's the sort of price I'd be looking at here. 
We've bought a freezer off gumtree which we'll be getting tomorrow so we can bulk buy, were hoping to go to an independent butchers on Monday to see what sort of prices he could offer us or whether it would be cheaper in stores instead. 

Also as a side note lana is 60.4lb at 7 months which seems abit heavy but she has all the tucks where they should be and you can feel ribs but she has a chubby neck, is this just loose skin? For feeding raw at 2% body weight it's saying just over a lb but then I read that the general rule is 2lb. I'm getting a little confused and don't want to end up with a fat pup!!


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, not sure how big your freezer is but this company delivers to your area. I know a lot of raw feeders use them,this link gives you a price list.
DAF Frozen Dog Foods - DAF Petfood


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I live in Epsom, Surrey. Rabbit meat is the best before your dog is about two. You can buy air rifle yourself, or find a farmer who practices rabbiting, or
English Rabbit and Other Meats
Buy him regularly meaty beef bones from your local butcher. Butchers know what dogs like to chew on. Chicken should be organic, and if you travel on rural roads - keep on visiting farm shops, one day you will find organic chikens cheaper.


----------



## rriddell (Nov 24, 2013)

Linzi said:


> Hi, not sure how big your freezer is but this company delivers to your area. I know a lot of raw feeders use them,this link gives you a price list.
> DAF Frozen Dog Foods - DAF Petfood


Thank you Linzi that's excellent! I hadn't thought of looking online, I feel like an absolute moron!!

Thank you David, I don't think be any good for shooting but ill definitely keep an eye out for rabbit and organic chicken. Cheers for the link.


----------



## alessandro (May 13, 2007)

they love it dog food raw barf human grade chicken for dogs a lot of people use this company 
I stopped feeding raw in 2007 after 15years


----------



## rriddell (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks that's a great site too I'll have a good look later on. I wasn't expecting to get those sort of prices woop.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Check with a small local butcher.

I met an organic butcher at a market last week and he had a load of chicken carcases and sold them to me for 50 cents each. 

Bit of a score. Can get them every week now too. 

Also getting sheep of a farmer for 80 euro complete. 

I Get tripe for 5 euro a kilo in an asian market.


----------



## rriddell (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you, I'll check local sources too and just look around. We've got some kibble to finish then we're switching. She's finally showing interest in her kibble again which is typical haha. Does anyone have any idea on the amount I should feed her or should I perhaps go for 1 and a half lb since it's the middle ground and then adjust to her? Thank you!


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Start in the middle and assess her body condition weekly then adjust as needed  Good luck


----------



## rriddell (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you  hopefully get started ASAP!


----------

